# Turkey's ebb & flow trial.



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

*I started cutting from a healthy bagseed mother Around August 1st.*

*August 16th I moved them to 4" cubes into my home-made drip system.*

*Using Ionic nutes, Ph'd distilled H20...*
*2nd pic is August 31st.. Still in veg... *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

*:hubba: SEPTEMBER 11th was day 1 of flower.:hubba: *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

*Only 4 days later.. the stretch*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

*7 days later.. the explosion*.
_Day 11 of flower...._ Oh yes.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking great turkeyneck.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 22, 2008)

workers finally done aye. Looking good turkey


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> workers finally done aye. Looking good turkey


 
yeah man, Finally!.. Ive been a nervous wreck...If they ONLY knew


----------



## Growdude (Sep 22, 2008)

Plants are really taking off. Good luck!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2008)

*I need to thank sleepwalker for pointing out that I had AUGUST 15 and AUGUST 22 instead of SEPTEMBER!!! Man Im shot out:stoned: *


----------



## sleepwalker (Sep 23, 2008)

Werd!! Your welcome Turkey. Always glad to help you out. Those babys look damn good, hell they look great! I CANT WAIT TILL PUMPKIN MAN TIME!!


----------



## Lion Of Juda (Sep 23, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 24, 2008)

werd. I am blown too.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 24, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> werd. I am blown too.


"dude.. whAT DAy is it?" haha thanks for stoppin in buddy.

:watchplant:


----------



## andy52 (Sep 24, 2008)

looks great my friend,keep it up.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking good Turkeyneck! Those ladies are really takin off.
NICE!
:48:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

this does look great!! look like u got good results than mine..  what kind nutes you use?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job. I love watchin mj grow, even if its not mine.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 28, 2008)

*Just a weekly update..well 6 days  close enough.*
*All comments are appreciated.*
*Day 17 of flower:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

very sweet ......   did you use guanos? or what foods did ya give to these pretty babies?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

hell,i'll meet you at the bar and we'll burn one when them lovely ladies are done,lol   looks delicious


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 28, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hell,i'll meet you at the bar and we'll burn one when them lovely ladies are done,lol   looks delicious



*First round's on me..  thanks man*

*Papa.. Im using Ionic Bloom and Boost w/ ph'd (5.8-5.9) distilled H20...thanks for the comments.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely. Don't you luv hydro.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 30, 2008)

howdy Turkeyneck, your journal is really makin me miss my E&F tray.  How many floods ya doin...they're lookin great.  Gonna have some tasty treats soon, eh.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 1, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> howdy Turkeyneck, your journal is really makin me miss my E&F tray. How many floods ya doin...they're lookin great. Gonna have some tasty treats soon, eh.


*
hey thanks dude! I'm flooding three times a day 
I love hydro, I can't emagine ever going back to soil after this,
it's so much cleaner, and so much more fun...:hubba:
Thanks for stoppin' by!*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 5, 2008)

*Quick update..Everything is goin' great, they've pretty much quit stretchin' and they're just startin' to frost a bit..  I'll post more details and pics soon enough. Thanks for any and all comments.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 10, 2008)

*Well here it is.. almost half way there *
*Not much to talk about, everything seems to be going right for once *

*The last Pic is an early harvest from the doner plant(mother)*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2008)

They look so good, it is almost a shame that they are half way to hanging.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 10, 2008)

:holysheep: TURKEY!, You got some mighty pretty plants my friend! I give up a little quality, for the quanity I get . Its good smoke ! but that hybrid stuff WOW! 
WTG Dude:aok: You Done GOOD!:lama:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 10, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> :holysheep: TURKEY!, You got some mighty pretty plants my friend! I give up a little quality, for the quanity I get . Its good smoke ! but that hybrid stuff WOW!
> WTG Dude:aok: You Done GOOD!:lama:


*Hey thanks bro..I'll be happy if I can string up half as much as you did this year! The mother plants outside are just icing on the cake ya' know..they were tiny compared to yours!
We'll see what happens with these clones... Thanks for the comments.*


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking great Turkey! Glad your havin' fun with it AND being sucessful!
Is this your first hydro run? If so, you got it nailed.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 14, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Looking great Turkey! Glad your havin' fun with it AND being sucessful!
> Is this your first hydro run? If so, you got it nailed.



Thanks! Yeah, this is my first try at hydro and im lovin it I probably havent nailed it yet, but im tryin! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 14, 2008)

HEY TURKEY,  how deep is your tray ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2008)

*Looking great TN. :aok: Not bad for your fiest time at water farming.   I think were gonna be giving it a shot here in the near future. :hubba: *


----------



## POTUS (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey TN, I've been out of touch a little lately, but your grow is looking very good. Are your grow chambers actually filling and draining (ebb and flow) or is your system a "Drip" Hydro, not an ebb and flow?

Or is it a hybrid combination of the two where it drips AND fills and drains?

Good luck to you man! The plants are looking very, very nice.

Stoney.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey TN, I've been out of touch a little lately, but your grow is looking very good. Are your grow chambers actually filling and draining (ebb and flow) or is your system a "Drip" Hydro, not an ebb and flow?
> 
> Or is it a hybrid combination of the two where it drips AND fills and drains?
> 
> ...


*Well Im glad you stopped in! Nice to have the approval of the hydro king himself too
I built a small "drip" system(1st pic-1st post) for veg, and an ebb&flow for flower. Two seperate systems..

PUFFMONKEY- My tray is only 7 inches deep(despite what stoney sais about shallow trays!)

TBG- I thought you'd dabbled in hydro before..you gotta try it man, it's nice. 
ALL COMMENTS AND CRITISISM APPRECIATED!*:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks...thats was i was wondering about....thought mine might be to shallow


----------



## POTUS (Oct 15, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *I built a small "drip" system(1st pic-1st post) for veg, and an ebb&flow for flower. Two separate systems..*
> 
> *My tray is only 7 inches deep(despite what stoney says about shallow trays!)*


Ahhhh, Grasshopper! You have learned well!

hehe, Here's the story on the roots; You have 7 inches. The top two inches normally would be root free if the starter was buried with the topmost part of it at two inches below the surface as it should be.

That leaves 5 inches of growth area for the plant. That isn't really a problem as long as the environment of the roots is as it also should be. No standing water after the draining and adequate oxygen with absolutely no light hitting the roots, ever.

If the root area is large enough to allow the plant to grasp enough media to support itself properly and/or ties are used for support to keep the plant stable, AND all the criteria above is correct, then your plant will be one happy camper!

If not, then adjust what needs fixing and again, your plant will be a harvest away from making you a happy camper!!!!

Good luck my friend. It's good to be back into the swing of things.


Stoney.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, Grasshopper! You have learned well!
> 
> hehe, Here's the story on the roots; You have 7 inches. The top two inches normally would be root free if the starter was buried with the topmost part of it at two inches below the surface as it should be.
> 
> ...



*"wax on..wax off" I learned from the best. ...and it IS campin' season...
Glad to know ya' stoney..*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*Nope never tried it before. We have a small system that we got off Ebay a few years back but never used it. I'm sure it will get used here in the near future.  *


			
				TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *TBG- I thought you'd dabbled in hydro before..you gotta try it man, it's nice. *
> *ALL COMMENTS AND CRITISISM APPRECIATED!*:hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 19, 2008)

*Just a couple of shots of my outdoor ladies..R.I.P.:hubba: *

*Ive been smokin a little of the early harvest and it's top notch IMO.*
*Just put the rest in jars*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*How's this one comin along turkey?

I've been wondering what happened to the updates.*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*How's this one comin along turkey?

I've been wondering what happened to the updates.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 5, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *How's this one comin along turkey?
> 
> I've been wondering what happened to the updates.*



*sorry! Didnt think anybody was watchin'.. They are in week eight now,
I had some pretty ugly nute burn so Ive been a little reluctant to "show 'em off"  The buds are swelling though and I think they're almost done.. I'll post some pics soon... thanks for stoppin by
*


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 6, 2008)

Turkeyneck, nice grow man. i was wondering if you had any problems with mold or anything like that on the 4 inch rockwool blocks? I'm thinking of doing an ebb and flow using 5 inch net pots and 2 or 3 inch rockwool cubes with hydroton rocks. You think that would work? And by the way where did you get that awesome flood base for your system?! I've been looking all over the place, just can't find it. Did you get it online?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 6, 2008)

i feel you turkeyneck,i too kinda over dosed my babies.lol not vey photogenic huh?i know.it happens to the best.good luck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah can't wait for pics


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 6, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Turkeyneck, nice grow man. i was wondering if you had any problems with mold or anything like that on the 4 inch rockwool blocks? I'm thinking of doing an ebb and flow using 5 inch net pots and 2 or 3 inch rockwool cubes with hydroton rocks. You think that would work? And by the way where did you get that awesome flood base for your system?! I've been looking all over the place, just can't find it. Did you get it online?



*Thanks! I screwed up when I got the 4x4x4" cubes, I meant to get the 4x4x2... they are shorter and would be able to be comletely covered with hydroton in a 7" tray like this.. I have a Botanicare tray that I got at the hydro store, but im sure you could order one.

Uploading pics in a few..
*


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 6, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Thanks! I screwed up when I got the 4x4x4" cubes, I meant to get the 4x4x2... they are shorter and would be able to be comletely covered with hydroton in a 7" tray like this.. I have a Botanicare tray that I got at the hydro store, but im sure you could order one.
> 
> Uploading pics in a few..
> *



Would you suggest  4x4x2 as the right size? or can I get away with 1.5x1.5? I'm going to be putting them in black plastic pots for an ebb and flow system. My second question is have you had any problems with the white tray? I'm assuming that black is preferred maybe because it keeps things cleaner in terms of algae but have you ever had any problems? Also what kind of electrical tool are you using for ppm/ pH/ etc  meter?
      I'm sorry for all the questions but I'm looking to make my own system from scratch and this would be my first time growing hydro so I'm just trying to figure it all out. I plan on putting together a sticky for the ebb and flow system if it works and a "Hydro Start Up Kit" thread after that so people who want to know what to buy can start there.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

*Well After the nute burn you wont see these up for bud pic of the month or anything.. ..But the buds are swelling, Trichs are 100% cloudy.. Im pretty sure this is a sativa dominate hybrid due to the long skinny growth and the mother took almost 10 weeks to flower outdoors with only 15-20% amber trichs.. so I figure These will be ready next in 6 to 10 days(hopefully).. *

*This was only my first time growing hydro..and Ive learned ALOT since I began this journey(with the help of some of the fine folks here at MP ) I plan to clean out the room and change a few things during the holidays and I'll be starting a new grow with some quality strains in the beggining of the new year..  Anyhow...Here they are:*


*What do you guys think?*


----------



## POTUS (Nov 7, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *This was only my first time growing hydro..and Ive learned ALOT since I began this journey(with the help of some of the fine folks here at MP) I plan to clean out the room and change a few things during the holidays and I'll be starting a new grow with some quality strains in the beggining of the new year..  **What do you guys think?*


I think you've done an excellant job, man!

I can't wait to see the final pics of your harvest!

Good luck to you!

Stoney.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

Stoney said it ... looks great :aok:


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow man buds are looking really really good. I'm sure once you move up to good genetics they'll be huge. By the way, would you mind answering my questions I'm my previous post in this thread? I'd appreciate the help. Thanks again, and post pics up of the finished result when you got em!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Wow man buds are looking really really good. I'm sure once you move up to good genetics they'll be huge. By the way, would you mind answering my questions I'm my previous post in this thread? I'd appreciate the help. Thanks again, and post pics up of the finished result when you got em!


Thanks man, yeah Im unsatisfied with the strain..ganna order some good seeds for the next batch

1.5 will work for E&F..I used 4" because I had them in a drip system for veg..
The tray is awesome..no algae or mold.. It's heavy duty and easy to clean.
I have a Milwaukee handheld Ph pen that I ordered from hydrowarehouse.com for $57.49 after shipping, which is a really good price, and it works fine, however I dont have an EC meter yet so Im probably just ganna buy one of the Hanna combo meters that has it all...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking mighty tasty there TurkeyNeck.


----------



## sleepwalker (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow-wee, I need to ride out:holysheep: . Those ladies are finer than the swedish bikini team:hubba: . Once upon a time I would have been surprized, but not any more . TURKEY is the man:headbang2: . They look great dude, no doubt. Rockstar status you heard:guitar: !


----------



## andy52 (Nov 8, 2008)

turkeyneck,those are some awesome ladies.i haven't been checking on ya like i should have,sorry.i too love the hydro.its so much easier than dirt farming.no mess,no stinkin dirt.i had hell cleaning up my areas after i harvested the last soil grow.seems the dirt gets everywhere.
   yeah,i'll meet ya at the bar and the 2nd round is on me and the 3rd,4th etc.hehe. you got it nailed my friend.keep it up.its sure nice to have several ounces on hand.seems like i smoke less now that i have plenty,lol funny huh.i sure do love the growing tho.so rewarding.good luck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Just think next grow will be even better! That is what I love about hydro, there is always room for improvement.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just think next grow will be even better! That is what I love about hydro, there is always room for improvement.



*Thats right! Im looking to order some WW and one more strain to play with.. I just dont know where to start..so many options..so many opinions.. How do I decide? *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> turkeyneck,those are some awesome ladies.i haven't been checking on ya like i should have,sorry.i too love the hydro.its so much easier than dirt farming.no mess,no stinkin dirt.i had hell cleaning up my areas after i harvested the last soil grow.seems the dirt gets everywhere.
> yeah,i'll meet ya at the bar and the 2nd round is on me and the 3rd,4th etc.hehe. you got it nailed my friend.keep it up.its sure nice to have several ounces on hand.seems like i smoke less now that i have plenty,lol funny huh.i sure do love the growing tho.so rewarding.good luck



*Much thanks man!! Next time you visit the "fam" down here Im ganna take ya up on that beer! by the way, Im still waitin on an update on that crystal you got runnin bro!*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol,i might be heading that way soon.i'll let ya know when.
  i'm always ready for a cool 1 or 2 or? i will post some more pics soon.they are looking good so far.
   good luck on your grow and be safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 9, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Thats right! Im looking to order some WW and one more strain to play with.. I just dont know where to start..so many options..so many opinions.. How do I decide? *


 
Top 44 from Nirvana is really easy to grow. It will give you some big yields even under abuse. Bubblegum is a winner in my book too.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

Any news Turkey?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

:holysheep: :watchplant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sorry guys, Ive been slack lately, Ive been enjoying the smoke though...*


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

You are my hero Turkey! those are awesome.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks exactly like my table Turkey, Budweiser and all. LOL


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

looks good my friend.i feel ya on the smoke.its good ain't it not to have to buy it anymore.after this harvest i have going,i will have enough to last me 4-6 months.the jars are stacking up,lol


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 7, 2008)

hey turkey them plants sure looked in a bad way and id have to disagree with buddyluvs statemen t that they yield well they yeild nuthin worst plants ive ever grown for yeild

lol

enjoy ya smoke anyway buds look nice and frosty turkey mate

pkj


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 7, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Looks exactly like my table Turkey, Budweiser and all. LOL


 
*not EXACTLY like your table ... I gotta get some good strains to work with, I got about 6 oz. dry, and it's a fine smoke for sure. But Im done with bagseed.*

*Im not sure I comprehended ParkinJoes comment*.. :stoned:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 7, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> looks good my friend.i feel ya on the smoke.its good ain't it not to have to buy it anymore.after this harvest i have going,i will have enough to last me 4-6 months.the jars are stacking up,lol


 
*Gotta love it... Im liking the looks of that crystal ya got.. I cant decide on a 2nd strain.. WW and....hmm...*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Your harvest looks great TURKEYNECK and I guess I would slack too if I had that bud like you got.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *not EXACTLY like your table ... I gotta get some good strains to work with, I got about 6 oz. dry, and it's a fine smoke for sure. But Im done with bagseed.*
> 
> *Im not sure I comprehended ParkinJoes comment*.. :stoned:


 
I think he was refering to my comment about Top 44. I am not sure myself.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *TURKEYNECK*
> _*not EXACTLY like your table ... I gotta get some good strains to work with, I got about 6 oz. dry, and it's a fine smoke for sure. But Im done with bagseed.*
> 
> *Im not sure I comprehended ParkinJoes comment*.. :stoned:_









			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I think he was refering to my comment about Top 44. I am not sure myself.





Only Joe knows the answer to that.


----------



## joseaf (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job. Looking forward to your next grow thread.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey turkeyneck,whats up my man?you need to try this crystal.you will be glad you did.i can not attest to the smoke report yet,but the yield is incredible.heavy producer.gotta be good a wwxnorther lights.that was a good yield my friend.
 i've never grown the top 44 yet.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 21, 2008)

*Just got my order from Attitude..*

Greenhouse feminised cannabis seeds indica mix H GREAT WHITE SHARK- LEMON SKUNK - WHITE RHINO - TRAIN WRECK - CHEESE . 5 pack contains 1 of each seed ten pack contains 2 of each seed colour coded
Coloured feminized marijuana seeds with a revolutionary coating which contains an anti-pathogene & root stimulator.

*They also sent 5 POWER SKUNK and 1 GIGABUD... Not sure what i want to do first... either way Im ganna make some improvements to the room and add another vegg closet to keep mothers.. I'll start a new journal when I get it goin*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Just got my order from Attitude..*
> 
> 
> *... Not sure what i want to do first... either way Im ganna make some improvements to the room and add another vegg closet to keep mothers.. I'll start a new journal when I get it goin*






I wish I had that problem.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 21, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I wish I had that problem.



I suppose it's *a good problem to have

I want to run two strains at once but Im a little reluctant to do so because Im afraid that I'll have problems due to the fact that each strain will require a different nute solution which I cant provide with ebb&flow... hmmmm thanks for the comments! *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 28, 2008)

hiya turkey yeh i meant the top 44 isnt a big yeilder and also does not finish in 44-45 days like they claim.

ive grown it a few years agao and although a really nice smoke not to strong.

your choice os strains my man is second to none GREAT WHITE SHARK-awesome frosty plant LEMON SKUNK -my favourite atm WHITE RHINO - again mega frosty and strong TRAIN WRECK -big yeilder what ive seen  CHEESE the best anyway 6oz dry you did good.

looking forward to your next grows dude

pkj


----------



## OverGord (Jan 3, 2009)

That was beautiful from start to finish! Can't wait for those dank beeans, and the next go around. It should be insane! 

I hope my homemade ebb/flow table works as well as yours haha!


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 3, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this, I wanna do some ebb and flow when I get a new place, so I've been enjoying all that you've got here. Thanks man!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 3, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I enjoyed reading this, I wanna do some ebb and flow when I get a new place, so I've been enjoying all that you've got here. Thanks man!



Thanks dude! glad you enjoyed it, I'll be starting a new journal very soon with some Greenhouse genetics so stay tuned!:hubba:


----------



## POTUS (Jan 3, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Not sure what i want to do first... either way Im ganna make some improvements to the room and add another vegg closet to keep mothers.. I'll start a new journal when I get it goin*


GO TURKEYNECK GO!!!!


----------

